# ROP 2D questions?



## RaVeN38571 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a flashlight from DX (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26798) and ever since then I have been disappointed at my maglite. I want to make a ROP but don't need it to be super bright, just as bright or a little bit brighter than my DX light and still have decent runtime. Is there a certain bulb and battery combination that would fit my needs? Thanks.


----------



## apete2 (Nov 1, 2009)

6AA with 3854 bulb set
2KD Li-Ion D with 3853 bulb set


----------



## Mjolnir (Nov 1, 2009)

Another cheaper option is to get 2 IMR 26650s from batteryspace (they are $13 each) and use it with a 3853 bulb. The high bulb should give about an hour of runtime.


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Nov 1, 2009)

With this mod will I need to change the reflector and lens. I would like to use the stock one if possible. Thanks.


----------



## KiwiMark (Nov 1, 2009)

From my own experience the best combo is:
2 x KD D cell Li-ion + Charger.
1 x 3854 bulbs - the low bulb will run for over 2 hours but still be VERY bright.
The low bulb works fine with the protected D Li-ions, the high bulb would need the unprotected ones to turn on.

Best to add:
- Glass lens
- Aluminium reflector.
You don't have to do this, but the High bulb would throw out a lot of heat so you really shouldn't use that on the standard lens & reflector. With the low bulb it depends on how long you run it whether the heat builds up enough - but it is much easier to change the lens & reflector and then not worry about it. Neither costs a lot of money.


----------



## ZardHex (Nov 1, 2009)

The Trustfire Protected 18650's run my ROP-lo well and cost $10/pair from DX...another $10 for the charger and $12 for the pack with the 3854-L bulb....was just as bright on the stock reflector and lens before i replaced with the KD Reflector and Bora lense...but like KiwiMark said, the low bulb will work fine with the stock setup as long as you don't run it for more than a couple minutes at a time...the High bulb however, would need the better parts (good luck getting it to light on the Trustfires though) You'd have to go with IMR batts for _that_ bulb :candle:

As a side note: There's a bulb from here http://www.reflectalite.com/halogenpage.html 
Find the 6V 10W GH24 bulb....it's gotten alot of praise for running on 3x123 batts (9V total...a bit less when the bulb is powered up) Should work on a decent pair of Li-Ions...would be a little less bright than the rop-lo, but still loads brighter than your stock bulb :thumbsup:


----------



## 1pt21 (Nov 1, 2009)

While it's not technically an ROP, here's a nice setup I put together for my S/O:

- 2D Mag
- Cheap KD 3aa to 1d battery adapters x2
- 6 Duraloops
- Mag xenon 5cell bulb
- Stock reflector and lens

She absolutely loves the thing and uses it all the time (mainly dog walks and garbage runs). No problems whatsoever to date, I've had to charge up the batteries about 5-6 times so far. The stock smooth plastic reflector does not produce the prettiest beam, but believe me she's not wall hunting; and in real life usage who cares? 

I do not run any of my ROP's (lo or hi) with plastic lenses or reflectors, it may be fine but I need that peace of mind. Along with the fact that I am not limiting myself to short runs, constantly worrying about melting something. ALSO, do not run any ROP setup with the cheap KD battery adapters, they have way too much resistance and would probably melt down. 

So if you want to start off with a cheap setup to get a feel for what modding a mag can do I highly recommend the 5cell magnum bulb on 6 cells. The adapters are around like 2 bucks each and some good eneloops/duraloops won't run you too much along with a decent charger if you don't already have one. 

If you want anymore direct links or details shoot me a PM


--Paul


----------



## Mjolnir (Nov 1, 2009)

Lighting the 3854H with trustfire cells will take too many clicks for it to be practical, and you will not get very much runtime. I would suggest buying teh 26650s and making your own charger adapters for whatever Li-ion charger you will use. 
You definitely _do not_ want to run an 3853H or 3854H bulb with a stock reflector. The 3854H is 400+ degrees right next to the bulb, and will very easily melt the plastic reflector. I put a spare plastic reflector that I had in my ROP running a 3854H, and it started to melt slightly around the hole within seconds.


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I'll try going with the magnum star bulb mod and see how it goes. I need the 5 cell version and not the 6 cell correct? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mdhammack (Nov 2, 2009)

with 6AA NIMH's you will need the 5 cell bulbs


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone. I'm gonna order the parts today. One last question, is KD's shipping as slow as DX?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 2, 2009)

With KD shipping is a crap shoot.My last order was fine but the one before that arrived in three separate shipments over two months.

The last time I needed parts for a ROP build I ordered from Lighthound and everything arrived in under 4 days.But I'm not certain they carry reflectors!?!?!?


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Nov 2, 2009)

I was only going to get the 3aa to d adapters from them, and get the bulb from ebay since I have some ebucks left.


----------



## KiwiMark (Nov 2, 2009)

RaVeN38571 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I'm gonna order the parts today. One last question, is KD's shipping as slow as DX?



If what you order says: "[SIZE=-1]Availability:[/SIZE] *ship right away" *then is shouldn't take too long to arrive, if it says anything else then who knows!

If you want to go with the proper ROP then you can get the ROP bulbs from here: http://www.batterystation.com/flashlight_lamps.htm


----------



## Linger (Nov 2, 2009)

I ordered a KD 'Ship right away' solarforce l2 extension tube over 60 days ago...still waiting.
I have a DX order incomplete from August...
But sometimes they ship the same week.]
I wish we could select 'now' or 'whenever' shipping options.


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Nov 2, 2009)

I've ordered from DX a few times, so I know to be patient (like 1 1/2 months).


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just want to thank everyone for the help they gave me. I received my battery holders today and the light works great. Just what I was looking for. It's even a little brighter than my mag 2d rebel.:twothumbs


----------



## 1pt21 (Nov 18, 2009)

:twothumbs

Great to hear!!!

So what is the exact setup you went with???


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Nov 19, 2009)

I went with the 5 cell magstar and 6aa in a 2d mag. Its such a vast improvement over a stock mag.


----------



## ifpo238 (Nov 19, 2009)

same bulb would work well, i imagine, in a 2c running 3x 123a cells.

i know the 6 cell magnum star works; i've done it. making a few of those as Christmas presents this year...

-j


----------



## think2x (Dec 14, 2009)

mdhammack said:


> with 6AA NIMH's you will need the 5 cell bulbs


 I'm running a 5 cell magnum star in a 5D off of 6C alkies now and it is whiter than my 3854L and H on duraloops. Not brighter, just whiter light.


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's now the first light I grab when I take the dog outside at night for a bathroom break.:thumbsup:


----------

